# Lubricating UPVC Door



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all, 

I have a UPVC outside door that was installed by a well known window/door company in Bridport, Dorset.

During the past few days it has developed an annoying squeal from the hinges, I would be grateful if someone could explain how I can lubricate these hinges. They are enclosed in a housing that is sealed, I can access the screws to adjust the door itself but cannot get to the spindle.

I have booked a service engineer but I am having to wait two weeks for him to call.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

My uPVC front door simply lifts off the hinges like an old gate. I only found this out recently when moving house. Two doors (outer and inner) close together. I thought we might not get some furniture in.

The removal men simply lifted it off, and replaced it after finishing. Might be best done with some help. Silicon spray is the best lubricant.

Davy


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

PTFE Spray lubricant will work better


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

or try a little Pledge spray - works wonders IMO.....

(Other silicon furnish polishes are available....)

Dave


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

TeamRienza said:


> I only found this out recently when moving house. Two doors (outer and inner) close together.
> 
> Davy


first glance, I thought you were taking the doors with you!

Dave


----------



## roxie (Dec 28, 2012)

cooking oil wors.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Only if used by a virgin called Olive.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some sprays can damage the plastic, I'd wait for advice from the pros.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I second the PTFE idea.


----------

